# New bacterial cause for diarrhea



## Island girl (Jul 24, 2000)

AMERICAN SOCIETY FOR MICROBIOLOGY  NEW BACTERIAL CAUSE OF DIARRHEAResearchers from Massachusetts Institute of Technology, the Forsyth Institute and the CanadianNational Laboratory for Enteric Pathogens have identified a strain of Helicobacter bacteria as anemerging cause of diarrheal infections. They report their results in the July 2000 issue of the Journalof Clinical Microbiology.In the study, they report on several cases of diarrhea in Canada over the past few years thatappeared to be caused by the bacterium Helicobacter pullorum. The bacteria that caused theseinfections, though tested positive for indoxyl acetate, a feature not previously seen in H. pollorum.Further study suggested that this was a new bacterium that the researchers named Helicobactercanadensis."Since its original isolation and description, H. pollorum has been isolated from diarrheic humans inNorth America and Europe. Because of its association with chicken feces and carcasses, studieshave suggested a link to chicken consumption may exist. Whether H. canadensis has similarreservoir hosts and zoonotic potential requires further study," say the researchers.(J.G. Fox, C.C. Chien, F.E. Dewhirst, B.J. Paster, Z. Shen, P.L. Melito, D.L. Woodward and F.GRodgers. 2000. Helicobacter canadensis sp. nov. isolated from humans with diarrhea as anexample of an emerging pathogen. Journal of Clinical Microbiology, 38: 2546-2549.) View the Abstract Online | View Full Text OnlineLast Modified: July 13, 2000Email: webmaster###asmusa.orgCopyright ï¿½ 2000 AmericanSociety for MicrobiologyAll rightsreserved ABSTRACT AND FULL TEXT CAN BE FOUND AT: http://jcm.asm.org/cgi/content/full/38/7/2...eid=asmjournals


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Oh goody! Just what we needed. Another critter to complicate our already messed up environments.














Thanks for the good news Island girl. Just joking with you. It does get a little unsettling though.


----------



## Island girl (Jul 24, 2000)

Depressing, isn't it? But your message isn't, Moldie-you crack me up. Thanks!


----------

